# Bank Instrument Provider



## cloetel.ernest (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello, 
I represent Selippos Technical Limited, and we can assist you with accruing Loans, also provide BG,SBLC,MTN,POF,LC,SKR Discounting,Project
Funding,Letter of credit, and lots more for investors who need financial aid for projects, and can also work hand in hand with Brokers and financial consultants around the world. Relevant business information will be provided upon request. Please contact me privately or drop your contact email.

Thank you
Cloete Ernes


----------

